# Pool top race track



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember seeing a portable track that went ontop of a pool table in RCCA or some other mag. can someone help me out. Or any other suggestions for a track system for some xmods. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff (Nov 24, 2005)

http://tailoredconsultinginc.com/index.htm
http://www.rcptracks.com/


----------



## rockstar_1 (Aug 29, 2003)

cool links but man are those track pieces expensive. some friends and i just make a track in his basement. best thing to use is garden hose for walls. if u wanted to use your pool table, just get a board that fits over the top. make a track with hose, tape it down, then it will be easy to store.


----------

